# Look out Atlanta Braves Fans !



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

If any of you are like me......raised in the late 70's and 80's in North Dakota, you may be an Atlanta Braves fan because of WTBS (now known as TBS). It looks like we are in trouble........

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/NASAp...t_id=1552889&vkey=news_atl&fext=.jsp&c_id=atl


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well atleast if they get to the world series you could still always fly down and get a ticket *at the gate.* :lol: It's unreal to me how they have become so spoiled with winning that only about 2/3rds of the seats are filled during their playoff games.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya I had TBS, but I also had WGN (America's #1 sports station)

so that's how this all came about. I don't think too may people will miss seeing the braves on tv............. : )


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

WGN home of the Flubs. Go Cards.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

i saw the braves play marlins on thursday...pretty cool game there were about 4 home runs.


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

Until the cubs even contend for a playoff spot you have no reason to bash the braves. 14 straight division titles that's impressive, Last world series win in 1908 is not impressive. What is impressive is that they can suck for that long


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

:******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:

I'm gonna have to get the package that gives me Turner South, or just get the whoe BB package from direct TV. I've been a Braves fan since the 4th grade when we got cable.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The braves are just a good example of how horrible that division is, in the playoffs all those years and were lucky to scab out 1 world series title. The cubs probably would have had 14 straight if they were in the NL East.


----------

